# Instruments that have special meaning



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

I was just curious, what instruments do you all own that have a special value or meaning that for whatever reason you would never sell and why? The reason why I ask is I have 2 guitars I won't part with. 1 is a Washburn E/A that was given to me by my sister in law after I played at her husbands wake in Florida a couple of months ago. The other a Dean Dime Slime was given to me out of the blue by the singer in our band. (don't tell em but that Deans looking kinda questionable as the value goes up.:biggrin


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a ventura electric that was given to me by my grandfather. I will never part with it.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

a dove guitar given to me by a very good friend after i helped him on building his house. i don't play anymore, but will never part with it.


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

Ive got this electric 6 string, that I carved out of a solid 4" x 16" x 18" chunk of mahogany and inlaid some designs cut from ebony, and inset an old Jackson Dinky neck in it. It was the first one I ever built.

Also got an "A" style mandolin that I made without the use of power-tools, other than the air sprayer I used to lacquer it. 

Those arent goin anywhere.

edited to add: that 6 string must weigh 25 lbs...lol


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

I have 3... an old harmony classical style guitar by grandmother bought me from an antique shop when I was around 10 or so... I'm currently trying to fix it up...

Then the two acoustics my grandfather passed down to me... an Ovation Glenn Campbell edition and a Yamaha... Gunna fix these guys up as good as I can and they'll never leave me...

There's actually a picture of the ovation and yamaha being played at a family reunion when I was around five... my grandpa on one, my cousin on the other and me playing a tennis racket in the middle of 'em... cousin went on to have a decent career: lead for cory morrow and then chris cagle... did lead for some Fowler albums... don't think he's with anyone right now...


----------



## BACLIFF BERT (Nov 29, 2006)

Butterscotch Blonde Fender Telecaster American Deluxe with S-1 switching...Unreal.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

A buddy of mine gave me (about 30 years ago) an old 1962 Gibson Les Paul Jr (body only). Only thing original is the decals on the head. Been sitting in my closet for 20 years after I redid it. It's got a good story behind the shape (looks like SG). They came out in 1961 and Les Paul had to sue gibson to get his name off of it (renamed Melody Maker) he didn't like his name on a non - traditional shaped les Paul.


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

Knot Kidding said:


> A buddy of mine gave me (about 30 years ago) an old 1962 Gibson Les Paul Jr (body only). Only thing original is the decals on the head. Been sitting in my closet for 20 years after I redid it. It's got a good story behind the shape (looks like SG). They came out in 1961 and Les Paul had to sue gibson to get his name off of it (renamed Melody Maker) he didn't like his name on a non - traditional shaped les Paul.
> View attachment 352958
> 
> 
> ...


My gosh I have $50 bill burning a hole in my pocket just for that special geeeeeeeetar!!:rotfl:. Ugh want me to tell you what its worth?


----------



## BACLIFF BERT (Nov 29, 2006)

KK...ou must be independently wealthy because that Gibson/SG is probably worth a small fortune.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Its a melody maker and if it was in pristine condition, all original, its worth about 2400.00
My FAVORITE axe was that same guitar when i was a young man.. I pawned it for drugs..... Don't have that problem anymore, so ya wanna sell it.....:biggrin:


----------

